# no DOMS in lats and bis where am i going wrong?



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

i know that DOMS arent neccesarily an indicator of whether youve worked the muscle properly or not but i get them everywhere apart from my lats and bis. i get them in tris, chest, abs, legs behind my shoulder blades and in my traps but not in my lats and bis.

surely if i get them everywhere else im not just one of these people that wont get them so i must be going wrong somewhere. my back and bis day i do, lat pulldowns (two kinds) seated rows (two kinds) and preacher curls on a machine, so im definatly hitting them as hard as my other muscle groups but still no DOMS could this be down to shoddy technique?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

How many reps, set's and excersices do you do for lat work..?


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

i do 3/4x10 on this lat pulldown machine, then seated rows 3/4x10 (not sure if rows hit the lats actually) then 4x10 on a wide grip lat pulldown and 3x10 on a low pully row


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Up your reps and do a proper warm up...


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

up the sets, am i then not in risk of overtraining?

i never tend to warm ups really what would you suggest as a proper one?

and whats with the ....? is there something else you want to tell me but you arent?


----------



## Scrappy (May 5, 2008)

make sure you use full range of motion, and try to slow down the exercise, lower weight if you have to, and really squeeze in the contracted position. i used to be the same never ached in my lats intill i applyed this, got stronger too


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

sorry i misread your reply cellarat il up the reps and see how it goes cheers.

il also put your tips in place too scrappy thanks, i think my range of motion is fine but i will lower the weight and slow down a bit contracting as far as i can


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

I get no doms no matter what i do untill i take a week off the gym.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Do some proper back exercises like deadlifts, rack pulls, chins or barbell rows.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

The only question worth asking is are your biceps and lats growing at an equal rate to other muscles that do get DOMS?

If the answer is yes then don't worry about it at all. If not then maybe reassess your form and routine, but I wouldn't do so just for the sake of getting DOMS in a muscle if all else is fine.


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

Read Dezw's post, drop the pulldowns and learn to chin properly, and add a good mass builder like deadlifts or barbell rows. You will know if your using good form on deadlifts, you will be f**ked 2 days later.


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

DOMS don'tmean anything, i only get them in my legs


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

Dezw said:


> Do some proper back exercises like deadlifts, rack pulls, chins or barbell rows.


im not strong enough to a chin i always fail hah and my gym hasnt got a rack just a smiths machine.

thanks for all the advice so far everyone its all been noted


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

with lats i beleif that your reps should be slower then normal if your struggled to get the sore feeling in the morning try that, maybe add a second on the postive and the neg.


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

i followed all the advice i could yesterday when i did my back and bicep session. i slowed the reps down, added more reps and decreased the weight slightly and my lats and biceps are really sore today, i knew was going wrong somewhere thank you everyone


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Fully stretch the lats at the top of the exercise and squeeze hard at the peak contraction (bottom part bar to chest). Nice, slow and controlled reps. Heavy as you can


----------

